# first ABT's and pork shots Q-VIEW



## davidhef88 (Jun 17, 2012)

Made my first Abt's and pork shots last night.  Brought them as a snack for a drunk fest with some work buddies.  They came out really good.  filled the shots with my rub and filled the abt's with bob evans hot roll sausage, cheddar and some spices and topped with bacon. I put the membrane and seeds in the food processor with the cooked sausage then added cheese and stuffed ( I like heat )


----------



## fracwilt (Jun 17, 2012)

yeah, i'll bet those were hot.  very nice!


----------



## davidhef88 (Jun 17, 2012)

fracwilt said:


> yeah, i'll bet those were hot.  very nice!


.  They certainly had some heat.


----------

